# Amsoil 502.00 spec



## StinkyDogVWPorsche (Sep 15, 2009)

The way I understand the "warranty issue" concerns is this: In good faith, you buy an oil that claims on the label "meets VW spec 502.00", you should be covered. Period. If it is not, then this issue is with Amsoil & VW. You are using an oil which claims on its label to meet the spec's. If there were to be a problem, the lawyers would love to get a hold of this one. Both companies would rather buy you an engine than to get dragged through the dirt. Besides, change your oil every 5k instead of 10k, don't beat the living snot out of the car, & check the oil level regularly, and you should not have a problem. Besides, Amsoil is $8.50 a quart, and Castrol from the VW dealer is $7. Spend less, and if you have any concerns, you are covered!! That's my story & I'm sticking to it.


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Amsoil 502.00 spec (StinkyDogVWPorsche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StinkyDogVWPorsche* »_The way I understand the "warranty issue" concerns is this: In good faith, you buy an oil that claims on the label "meets VW spec 502.00", you should be covered. Period. If it is not, then this issue is with Amsoil & VW. You are using an oil which claims on its label to meet the spec's.

Why should Amsoil's false advertising become VW's liability?


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Amsoil 502.00 spec (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_
Why should Amsoil's false advertising become VW's liability?

it's not false advertising because they say it "exceeds 502 specifications" , which it probably does... It was never claimed that it was "certified" by VW. This is what happens when there are way too many lawyers in the word... 
As a consumer, the burden is on you to read your manual and investigate what oils are approved and which are not... All the information is publically available so it's not like anyone is trying to deceive you.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Amsoil 502.00 spec (rhouse181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhouse181* »_
As a consumer, the burden is on you to read your manual and investigate what oils are approved and which are not... All the information is publically available so it's not like anyone is trying to deceive you.

but see, there's the problem...the average person out there can't read...lol j/k
but the average person will read the wording "meets/exceeds" as meaning "approved"


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Amsoil 502.00 spec (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_
but see, there's the problem...the average person out there can't read...lol j/k
but the average person will read the wording "meets/exceeds" as meaning "approved"

the "average person" goes with the dealership OCI fills and doesn't care about which oil is best.. from what i've found.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Amsoil 502.00 spec (rickjaguar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickjaguar* »_
the "average person" goes with the dealership OCI fills and doesn't care about which oil is best.. from what i've found. 

my bad...was referring to the average person out of the group who changes their own oil...the passionate enthusiasts like the people on vortex (usually) pay attention to details like this


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Amsoil 502.00 spec (rhouse181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhouse181* »_
it's not false advertising because they say it "exceeds 502 specifications" , which it probably does... 


See that's the problem though...probably does is not the same as does exceed. And in the case of manufacturer certification only one organization can definitively say that it does in fact meet or exceed a given spec. So yes, that would be false advertising.
However, that's not even how Amsoil phrases it. From their website:
_AMSOIL 100% Synthetic European Car Formula is formulated to surpass the most demanding European specifications. It is recommended for European and North American gasoline or diesel vehicles requiring any of the following worldwide specifications:
* API SM/CF
* ACEA C3-04
* ACEA A3/B3-04
* ACEA A3/B4-04
* ACEA C3
* BMW LL-04
* Mercedes Benz 229.31, 229.51
* Porsche
* Saab
* Volvo
* Volkswagen 502.00, 505.00, 505.01
* DaimlerChrysler MS-10725
_
Notice they say "formulated to surpass", which is NOT the same statement as "does surpass". So they have managed to skirt the issue so its not actually false advertising, just rather deceptive. They also use the phrase "It is recommended...". Recommended by who? Certainly not the manufacturers listed. That recomendation is from none other than Amsoil themselves. Again, no outright lies but carefully phrased to deceive the consumer without breaking any laws.
Amsoil does make some excellent products, which certainly could meet or exceed all those certifications listed. But that only makes their misleading marketing practices that much more frustrating because they don't need them.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Amsoil 502.00 spec (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_They also use the phrase "It is recommended...". Recommended by who? Certainly not the manufacturers listed. That recomendation is from none other than Amsoil themselves. Again, no outright lies but carefully phrased to deceive the consumer without breaking any laws. 

exactly this point


----------



## StinkyDogVWPorsche (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Amsoil 502.00 spec (rhouse181)*

The problem with the burden falling on us, the consumers, is that in the owners manual, supplied with the car...and possibally the only source of info I may have available to me, states oils which meet VW spec 502.00. I being the average misinformed consumer, picks up a bottle of Amsoil, and it states 502.00. Therefore, it must be what is spec'd for my car. I don't see how any of us could be at fault for going with what is stated in the VW manual, and what is claimed on their oil! Whatever happened to the good old days of buying 5 quarts of NAPA oil, changing it every 3000 miles, and life was fine. Technology...ain't it great!


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Amsoil 502.00 spec (bcze1)*

Bcze1... Completely agree with you. Of course amsoil is going to "reccommend" their product for use.
The problem with the average consumer arguement is that the average consumer drops their car off at a dealer and removes the burden of them satisfying warranty requirements. But no one reading the oil and lubrication forum on vwvortex is and average consumer, and I feel like they have the knowledge and skills necessary to use the search function and find a VW 502 approved oil list. Sure it is sketchy marketing and sure the company or VW should be responsible in a perfect world, but that's not the case.
What they put in you manual is to get your car to the end of the warranty period, or until the financial burden for expensive part replacement us shouldered by the consumer. They don't provide you with the information necessary to squeek 200k out of your motor. That's why they recommend 10k oil changes, but mist of us here recommend 3-4k miles. Do you really expect a consumer to be happy when they open their manual and it tells them thru need to visit the dealer every 3k and drop $100 on an oil change? People wouldn't buy their cars. Ever notice how BMW switched to 15k oil change intervals when they decided to offer free maintenance on their new cars? There us always a reason for a car company's reconnendations, but they aren't always in the best interest ifthe consumer 


_Modified by rhouse181 at 9:16 AM 9-17-2009_


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Amsoil 502.00 spec (StinkyDogVWPorsche)*

It's very simple. If you want to use a 502 oil approved by VW, only look at the VW-published list of 502 oils. Ignore everything else including anything on any oil company websites, bottles, etc.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Amsoil 502.00 spec (rhouse181)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhouse181* »_This is what happens when there are way too many lawyers in the word... 

I would *love* to hear how this is an issue caused by "too many lawyers in the world".


----------

